# When did your kid reach 32 inches?



## octobermom

Just courious my parents gifted us the travel system I choose which included a graco snug ride 35 which is listed as fitted up to 35lbs and 32 inches I know that few if any kids will actuall make it to those exact numbers on eaither level and that height it likely to go before weight and childs prefrence ect.. still I'd love to have some gussiment of how long it could work for us before were looking into convertables. I honestly can't remember the age I moved out current from her old snug ride to a convertable maybe around 6 months??

Deanna


----------



## JBaxter

Jack was 33 in at his 1yr check up but he was also 22 3/4 in long at birth & 10lb1oz. we switched him from his Safeseat at 9 months. I would have LOVED the 35 in one but it wasnt available then. He is at the 97-100% on the scale I have tall / big boys so he probably exception to the rule on height


----------



## Maedze

The overall height limit on that seat is meaningless. Almost all kids will get past 12 months in that carrier. Most, I'd say, will get to 18 months. A significant minority will make it two years. And I've even seen picture of older kids who fit in that seat.

My own daughter reached the height max on that seat (1" of shell above the head, regardless of overall height), at about her 2nd birthday. She was 28 pounds and 34" at the time.


----------



## treegardner

DS is that height now at 17 months. We put him in a convertible at 8 months though because he has a very long torso (like me) and was getting very uncomfortable in the infant seat.


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
The overall height limit on that seat is meaningless. Almost all kids will get past 12 months in that carrier. Most, I'd say, will get to 18 months. A significant minority will make it two years. And I've even seen picture of older kids who fit in that seat.

My own daughter reached the height max on that seat (1" of shell above the head, regardless of overall height), at about her 2nd birthday. She was 28 pounds and 34" at the time.

Awsome! IF I can get at least a full year from it super longer of course the better. My DD was 18 inches ar birth but I'm not sure her height at a year I do know shes quickly went from like the 4% of height at birth to likethe 80% as shes grew (weight she has always been thin) but who knows what for this one.









Deanna


----------



## jillmamma

DS hit 32 inches at about 18ish months, but DD was over 2. He is about average for boys height and weight, and she is tiny (10%ish) for girls.


----------



## DahliaRW

I *think* that my super tall kiddos would have made it to 9-12 months in the ss1/snugrude32/snugride35. Of course I didn't have one back then. Dd would probably make it to 1 1/2 or 2 years, she's smaller, but we're moving her out this spring to hand the seat down to my sister's new babe.


----------



## lifeguard

Ds reached 32" at one year.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I was also going to say the height limit is really when they have less than an inch of shell above their head - many LO's carry a lot of their height in their legs, rather than torso so you could see a 1 yo that was over 32 inches tall but still fit safely in an infant seat. I would guess that the average child could use a safeseat/snugride 32/35 until 12 mos. My kids were tall, and switched to convertibles between 5-9 mos... But their seats didn't have near the same height/weight allowances.


----------



## mama2soren

DS would have just outgrown that seat by height at 18 months, though he was only 23 pounds. He's around 50% for height. But, I couldn't imagine him being super happy in a bucket much past 9 or 10 months (we switched to a convertible at 5 months because I liked that seat better). He seems to like sitting more upright and being able to see out the windows in his convertible. But, my friend's child is about the same age, and just moved out of her bucket. She was always happy with the deeper recline. I guess each kiddo is different.


----------



## Maedze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2soren* 
DS would have just outgrown that seat by height at 18 months, though he was only 23 pounds. He's around 50% for height. But, I couldn't imagine him being super happy in a bucket much past 9 or 10 months (we switched to a convertible at 5 months because I liked that seat better). He seems to like sitting more upright and being able to see out the windows in his convertible. But, my friend's child is about the same age, and just moved out of her bucket. She was always happy with the deeper recline. I guess each kiddo is different.

You can alter the recline of an infant seat the same as a convertible. It's quite simple to install the Graco Snugride 32/35 as upright as an upright convertible


----------



## urchin_grey

DS, not until close to 4 (he's tiny), but my nephew would have been around 15-18mo (he's shortish, but not tiny or anything).


----------

